# Orange plastics for my daughter



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

About a month ago my 20 month old daughter was diagnosed with leukemia. Because orange is the tribute color of leukemia I want to do my brute in orange for her. She loves the 4 wheeler and think it would be a cool project in her name. 

So my question is who out there has a set they want to get rid of or know where I might be able to get a set. Thank you in advance for any help!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your Daughter. So what year and size Brute are we looking for orange plastics for?


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

I would love to do a custom cut lift kit in your choice of color. Just pm me with year and color you would like and I will send you some sample pics and details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I have an 05 brute 750. A friend is putting a standard bore kit in. 

I would love to do a lift as well! Orange and black is gonna be the color scheme for her.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Even if I could find another set of plastics any color and try to paint them. Let me know if anyone has a decent enough set to paint. Thanks!!


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

One option you could try with your plastics you have is hydrodipping. You can buy the kits on line. I'm not sure on the prices but you could have it done or do it yourself. Just an idea. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Looked into it and it's $400-$500 so I figured if u could find an actual set it might last longer than paint or dipped.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Ah. I didn't realize it was that high. I'll keep my eyes open and see what I can come up with.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

never heard of hydrodipping. maybe it's the same thing but you could plastic dip them. You could even do it yourself they sell it in a spray can. I was going to have my buddy do it professionally he was going to charge me about 350 depending on the color.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

No not plastic dipping, hydro dipping... Water Transfer Printing - Hydrographics - Wassertransferdruck Process | HG Arts (www.hgarts.com) - YouTube


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

that's some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

That's awesome I wonder how much it costs to set up to do it?


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

HydroGraphics !! - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

there is a guy here in FL that does really good hydro diping.
His business is called North Florida Hydrographics. he can do anything , and the brute plastics would be no problem. he hydro dipped my ammo blaster and now makes those as well. i can call him if ya want.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Please do!! I will be going north Florida this weekend so if the price is right I will bring hem with me!!


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats awesome man ^^^


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Extremely excited about this build! Still looking for orange plastics. So bump for that!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I can paint some orange for ya !! LOL Looks good man, I love custom plasma work. Keep the pics coming !!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

J2! said:


> I can paint some orange for ya !! LOL Looks good man, I love custom plasma work. Keep the pics coming !!



It would be the easiest to just paint them but I'm worried about its longevity. I have seen painted plastics that look horrible shortly after being painted.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ever thought about hydro-dip or vinyl-wrap?


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

NMKawierider said:


> Ever thought about hydro-dip or vinyl-wrap?



I have but from what I have found it would be about the same as new plastics. Also unless there is a local shop that does it the shipping would e outrageous.


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

vinyl wrap would hold up nicely i have used it on many things and have held of great


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ill call him tomorrow and see if we can make this happen! he has a FB page that has some of his work. northflhydrographics. ive been beating the snot out of my ammo blaster and so far not even a scratch or peeling on it. even on the bottom where it rides on the rack metal to metal. seems to be pretty durable stuff.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

wideawakejake said:


> ill call him tomorrow and see if we can make this happen! he has a FB page that has some of his work. northflhydrographics. ive been beating the snot out of my ammo blaster and so far not even a scratch or peeling on it. even on the bottom where it rides on the rack metal to metal. seems to be pretty durable stuff.



Bad *** thank you!! I'll on u with my number to make it easier to contact me.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok. he will do the hydrodipping and is all about the cause. he said he would waive the labor part 100% and maybe we can get some guys on here to chip in on this for your daughter. normally its $500 to hydro dip the plastics on a large atv, he will do it for $300. he has tons of designs and colors, and i will get you his number . he is located in jacksonvill Fl, either you can ship the plastics or drop them off if you are kinda close. This is what he does, and is a professional at it.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Spoke with him today. Great guy and I think dippin is the way to go!!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah You'd be very lucky to find a set of orange factory plastics kawi Did make some special edition I believe in 05 but I believe they only made a total of 25 so finding a set would be hard and probably outrageously high. We'll keep your daughter in our prayers.


----------

